# Help wanted with Gecko Rack Build.



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

So, I SHOULD have a bit of money coming my way in a few weeks. I'm wanting to build a rack for my Leopard Geckos. I currently have 6, and will be getting another one at the end of the month.

I don't want tiny RUBs, I'd like the tubs to be high enough to have room to put about 4 inches of substrate and rocks, branches...like this...but in a tub.









But that is a vivarium for 2 Leopard Geckos, so obviously the tubs will be smaller for one. I don't know what size ltrs equates to, but ideally I'd like the tubs to be
2ft Long X 2ft Deep X 1.5ft Tall, so anyone like to share their knowledge on that in ltrs?

I'm looking at building 2 racks, one in my room and one in the spare room.
So I'll have a rack that has 3 tubs along the bottom and 3 tubs high, so 9 in total on the one in my room and one with maybe 6 in the spare room, then I'll build a little one for hatchlings next year.

The ones in my room will be heated with mats, if that's the best way to go? Any advise there? 
The one in the spare room will be heated by the room itself, we have a Greenhouse heater I'm thinking of using so the room is the correct temperature for them, but then that eliminates hot ends...so I'm now talking myself out of that idea and that rack will also be heated with mats...shut up Charli, now.

So, what I'd like to know is with a build this size, how many mats am I looking at? One for each tub, or will the strip mats that cover 2 be okay, all on Thermostats
Can I modify the Thermostats so one regulates 3 mats or will I need one for each mat like I have at the moment on all the Vivariums? And if I can't modify them, can you buy thermostats that regulate multiple mats?
And will 2X4 be strong enough to hold all the weight?
Can I get rollers to help with sliding the tubs out?

Anyone what to help a Girl out? Also, when I measure it all up, will B&Q cut all the wood to size for me and deliver it? I can't saw straight. And I don't have a car.
:lol2::lol2:

I had build all my vivariums, but for some reason this rack thing is confusing the :censor: out of me. And I don't want to buy one, they are too expensive when you buy them ready made.


ONLY thing is, I will then have 6 spare vivariums...uh ohhhhhhh.


----------



## LovLight (Apr 14, 2012)

Seeing as B&Q cut the wood for you and the large furniture boards are quite reasonably priced have you thought about bypassing the rubs altogether and just building yourself a nice viv stack? Money can be saved by purchasing white contiboard as opposed to the wood grain variety and covering it in a woodgrain vinyl or finish of your choice, and for leos the glass can be replaced with cheaper perspex. 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

LovLight said:


> Seeing as B&Q cut the wood for you and the large furniture boards are quite reasonably priced hace you thought about bypassing the rubs altogether and just building yourself a nice viv stack? Money can be saved by purchasing white contiboard as opposed to the wood grain variety and covering it in a woodgrain vinyl or finish of your choice, and for leos the glass can be replaced with cheaper perspex.
> 
> Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


See I prefer Vivs, but someone told me it was cheaper and more economical and easier to build a RUB rack?!

I always use perspex =] I have LOADS of perspex, can you buy the runners to make sliding doors?

I'm looking at £150 maybe a BIT more. I have some of the things I need. Mats, stats, perspex. So it's just the wood really. I think we have some 2X4. Somewhere.


----------



## LovLight (Apr 14, 2012)

If you pick your materials well and you already have the perspex it shouldn't really cost you any extra to build a viv stack. White contiboard is dirt cheap and covering it with vinyl at £3.99 a metre works out way cheaper than buying the melemine furniture board. There is a guy on the forum called Volly who sells the runners for about a pound a pair and also the air vents. You will need an arbour and hole saw to drill the holes for the air vents but you can buy a cheap kit on amazon for about £10 if you don't have one already. Provided you have your measurements its just a case of putting it all together. The advantage of a stack is that you can always add to it as you go along as well. I recently priced up a rub racks for my corns as they grow and if I use the 50ltr Really Useful Boxes its going to cost more than building them vivs! :<

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

LovLight said:


> If you pick your materials well and you already have the perspex it shouldn't really cost you any extra to build a viv stack. White contiboard is dirt cheap and covering it with vinyl at £3.99 a metre works out way cheaper than buying the melemine furniture board. There is a guy on the forum called Volly who sells the runners for about a pound a pair and also the air vents. You will need an arbour and hole saw to drill the holes for the air vents but you can buy a cheap kit on amazon for about £10 if you don't have one already. Provided you have your measurements its just a case of putting it all together. The advantage of a stack is that you can always add to it as you go along as well. I recently priced up a rub racks for my corns as they grow and if I use the 50ltr Really Useful Boxes its going to cost more than building them vivs! :<
> 
> Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2



I'll build a viv stack then. I prefer vivs =]

I'll write a list of what I need and measure everything up, price it all up and then book a year off work to build it 
We have a fancy pants drill, my brother like tools...he bought it. lol.

I don't think giving myself the option to add is a good idea... I have a Leopard Gecko Addiction. I need to not allow myself scope to have more than 15....thousand....million....:whistling2::whistling2:
Thanks =]


----------



## LovLight (Apr 14, 2012)

I think for leos they work better. I do use rubs with mine but only whilst in quarrentine. I'm just in the middle of converting 4 large vivs into 8 good Leo sized vivs. When I bought them those 8 were enough to accomodate the geckos I'd bought, I'm not finished yet and I already need to build another stack of 8 lol 
I've been given a quote of £300 for a custom build 8 viv stack and that was cost price through the very helpful people at my local rep store. So I bought 4 cheap vivs secondhand as a stop gap that turned out to be bigger than expected. Thought I'd have a bash at converting them much to the amusement if the boyf who laughs at my DIY skills at every opportunity-but even he has had to eat his words as its proved to be really not that difficult at all. So much so that I'm actually seriously considering building my own Leo viv stack from scratch now. It is a bit time consuming admittedly but the sense of acheivement when complete has to be worth it I think 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

Sweet! Thanks you two love ya both :flrt:

I asked in a post about using perspex instead of glass for doors and got sidetracked. This has answered my question as i have a LARGE computer desk with two cupboards either side.

The only issue i had was paying out for glass doors but i know my dad has perspex in the garage so when i find replacement smaller desks for our computers then i can build two HUGE vivariums (16h x 28w x 22d inches)


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

LovLight said:


> I think for leos they work better. I do use rubs with mine but only whilst in quarrentine. I'm just in the middle of converting 4 large vivs into 8 good Leo sized vivs. When I bought them those 8 were enough to accomodate the geckos I'd bought, I'm not finished yet and I already need to build another stack of 8 lol
> I've been given a quote of £300 for a custom build 8 viv stack and that was cost price through the very helpful people at my local rep store. So I bought 4 cheap vivs secondhand as a stop gap that turned out to be bigger than expected. Thought I'd have a bash at converting them much to the amusement if the boyf who laughs at my DIY skills at every opportunity-but even he has had to eat his words as its proved to be really not that difficult at all. So much so that I'm actually seriously considering building my own Leo viv stack from scratch now. It is a bit time consuming admittedly but the sense of acheivement when complete has to be worth it I think
> 
> Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


I spilt a 4X2X2 into two vivs for my Baby Leos when they ended up being a male and a female and could no longer live together. My brother laughed when I said I was going to it it by myself, but he also had to admit I did a bloody good job! 
I want to make them bigger though. I prefer to have mine in 3X2X2, one in each. I have 3 female living together in a much bigger one. I might just have them in the same viv still so have a stack where the bottom viv is large enough for all three and the have the singular ones on top. =]


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

dramen said:


> Sweet! Thanks you two love ya both :flrt:
> 
> I asked in a post about using perspex instead of glass for doors and got sidetracked. This has answered my question as i have a LARGE computer desk with two cupboards either side.
> 
> The only issue i had was paying out for glass doors but i know my dad has perspex in the garage so when i find replacement smaller desks for our computers then i can build two HUGE vivariums (16h x 28w x 22d inches)


I love converting furniture! I killed my mum's antique chest of drawers to make my lady leo's house!
=D


----------



## LovLight (Apr 14, 2012)

dramen said:


> Sweet! Thanks you two love ya both :flrt:
> 
> I asked in a post about using perspex instead of glass for doors and got sidetracked. This has answered my question as i have a LARGE computer desk with two cupboards either side.
> 
> The only issue i had was paying out for glass doors but i know my dad has perspex in the garage so when i find replacement smaller desks for our computers then i can build two HUGE vivariums (16h x 28w x 22d inches)


Yeh perspex is fine for leos as they have no weight behind tgem to need safety glass as would be the case for say a boa. The one downside I often see mentioned is that it scratches easily but I think this is easily solved also as you can either have the bottom front panel slightly raised(advantage of self build is its your own spec)or you can get the clear film stuff to cover it with they sell in B&Q. I don't know what its called but it's like the protective film that you have over a new mobile phone screen lol 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

LovLight said:


> Yeh perspex is fine for leos as they have no weight behind tgem to need safety glass as would be the case for say a boa. The one downside I often see mentioned is that it scratches easily but I think this is easily solved also as you can either have the bottom front panel slightly raised(advantage of self build is its your own spec)or you can get the clear film stuff to cover it with they sell in B&Q. I don't know what its called but it's like the protective film that you have over a new mobile phone screen lol
> 
> Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


Wont be a problem got a mate who works at B&Q but thanks for that tip as i think thats the approach i will go as they do have little needles for claws lol.


----------



## LovLight (Apr 14, 2012)

Rawwwrchazli said:


> I spilt a 4X2X2 into two vivs for my Baby Leos when they ended up being a male and a female and could no longer live together. My brother laughed when I said I was going to it it by myself, but he also had to admit I did a bloody good job!
> I want to make them bigger though. I prefer to have mine in 3X2X2, one in each. I have 3 female living together in a much bigger one. I might just have them in the same viv still so have a stack where the bottom viv is large enough for all three and the have the singular ones on top. =]


Ha in your face Chazli's bro! Lol 
Its a massive advatage being able to design vivs to your own space and needs. Suddenly all those little unused alcoves have possibilities! All I have to do now is go on an electricians course to learn how to install the 100 new plug sockets I need for all these vivs! 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

LovLight said:


> Ha in your face Chazli's bro! Lol
> Its a massive advatage being able to design vivs to your own space and needs. Suddenly all those little unused alcoves have possibilities! All I have to do now is go on an electricians course to learn how to install the 100 new plug sockets I need for all these vivs!
> 
> Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


My brother is also, handily, an electrician  I'll buy him a pint if he wires it all up for me!

I converted an old Immersion Heater cupboard into an aviary for my Tiels =]
And we have a random alcove at the top of the stairs that I plan on using for more vivs....


----------



## LovLight (Apr 14, 2012)

dramen said:


> Wont be a problem got a mate who works at B&Q but thanks for that tip as i think thats the approach i will go as they do have little needles for claws lol.


Have you got Gary scratches all up your arms? Lol, I look like I've been attacked by a pack of feral cats usually with all those little needles walking up my arms. Not to bad in winter as sleeves hide it, but summer dresses accessorized with razor like skin scratches is not a good look lol 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight (Apr 14, 2012)

Rawwwrchazli said:


> My brother is also, handily, an electrician  I'll buy him a pint if he wires it all up for me!
> 
> I converted an old Immersion Heater cupboard into an aviary for my Tiels =]
> And we have a random alcove at the top of the stairs that I plan on using for more vivs....


I need an electrician for a brother! All I have us a sister who can't work a digital microwave 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight (Apr 14, 2012)

LovLight said:


> I need an electrician for a brother! All I have us a sister who can't work a digital microwave
> 
> Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


She makes a cracking cup of tea though! 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

Fortunately i was an electrician so no worries for me there lol!

No scratches yet just little bumps where his toes have dug in a little but thankfully i don't wear summer dresses else i would get a few strange looks with my hairy chicken legs lol!

Unfortunately the buying a pint for me doesn't work as i don't drink


----------



## LovLight (Apr 14, 2012)

dramen said:


> Fortunately i was an electrician so no worries for me there lol!
> 
> No scratches yet just little bumps where his toes have dug in a little but thankfully i don't wear summer dresses else i would get a few strange looks with my hairy chicken legs lol!
> 
> Unfortunately the buying a pint for me doesn't work as i don't drink


Is everyone a/related to an electrician accept me?! To my knowledge I'm the only person in my family who can wire a plug let alone anything else! 

I'm sure you'd look very fetching in a summer dress if you have it a go! I can't bribe you with a drink but I could give you a leg wax so you'd look good in ya dress lol 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

LovLight said:


> Is everyone a/related to an electrician accept me?! To my knowledge I'm the only person in my family who can wire a plug let alone anything else!
> 
> I'm sure you'd look very fetching in a summer dress if you have it a go! I can't bribe you with a drink but I could give you a leg wax so you'd look good in ya dress lol
> 
> Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


Did that once for charity once and NEVER again. I cant understand how women can do that to themselves!!!! Its like having a layer of skin pulled off with sandpaper!


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

here have a look Leopard gecko racks - YouTube

but size it bigger like them tubs we found easy to make


----------



## magick (Aug 18, 2009)

Heres a link to my thread about how i made my viv stacks if you wanted to take a look? if you think it may help you with making yours? : victory: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/707724-leopard-gecko-custom-vivs.html


----------



## LovLight (Apr 14, 2012)

magick said:


> Heres a link to my thread about how i made my viv stacks if you wanted to take a look? if you think it may help you with making yours? : victory: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/707724-leopard-gecko-custom-vivs.html


They are pretty nifty for a couple of £20 bookcases! 
How have you found the temps with there being no double thickness to the selves? Did you add an insulation layer to the floor to compensate? 
Just goes to show what can be achieved on a tight budget though, with the addition of a couple of dividers that would be a wicked little economic hatchie rack too. Do you have any pics of the finished articles complete with their new inhabitants? 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## davy27 (Jul 17, 2011)

6.4 lam glass is cheaper you can get it cut to size and the sharp edge taken off id go for vivs not a fan of rubs thats some thing id put my pants in lol. i like my leos to see whats around them go for the build your self tho you can also buy the glass track from a glass shop and the vents . vents are only 50p and the track is £8.50p for six foot hope this helps


----------



## magick (Aug 18, 2009)

LovLight said:


> They are pretty nifty for a couple of £20 bookcases!
> How have you found the temps with there being no double thickness to the selves? Did you add an insulation layer to the floor to compensate?
> Just goes to show what can be achieved on a tight budget though, with the addition of a couple of dividers that would be a wicked little economic hatchie rack too. Do you have any pics of the finished articles complete with their new inhabitants?
> 
> Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


the temps keep fine without insulating, and here is a link to them when they were first finished 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/708117-omg-there-finished-leos-loving.html
and heres a more upto date pic of the setups.


----------



## davy27 (Jul 17, 2011)

good job magick thay look ace i like the stacked rocked hides


----------



## magick (Aug 18, 2009)

davy27 said:


> good job magick thay look ace i like the stacked rocked hides


yeah the rocks were from my garden boiled and baked then they were ok for going into the vivs, they also work very well for the leos to rub against when they are shedding. :2thumb:


----------



## LovLight (Apr 14, 2012)

They look none to shabby there Magick, great job! :thumbup:

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------

